# Aosp And Wifi Tether



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok every once in awhile I see someone say wifi tether isn't working in aosp , or the aosp kernel has a problem but truth is it does work and it works better then sense for me.

I'm on version 3.1beta6

The settings I use to get it to work and to be the most reliable to me is.

Device profile: Google nexus one

Setup method: netd (seems to work best)

Wifi driver reload: on

Mss clamping: on (I know it shouldn't effect reliability but I swear it does somehow)

Routing fix: on (shouldn't be needed on aosp but again I feel it does something for stability)

There you go should work every time on any aosp rom, it has for me.
In the end the key is to have the device set to nexus one.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

only wifi tether problem i ever have is the first time i tether after a reboot, nothing connecting to it will get an IP, easily fixed just by stopping tethering, and starting it again


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

That happened on my incredible but hasn't yet on my thunderbolt


----------

